# Showing Stallions



## Althena (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok, so after going to the APHA Fall Color Classic to gather information about showing our paint stallion, I found that there were NO stallions being shown (with the exception of a yearling). Can someone please explain why stallions are not being shown at shows? Is there any reason we should train and show "Jack" at the local shows where he will be the only one in class? It sounds to me like people are just showing the progeny and the stallion himself does not matter. I mean, now that freezing semen is popular, does having an intact stallion have any advantages?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am not sure what you are asking.

I personally think if you are going to own a stallion and use it for breeding it should first prove that it is capable of doing (and doing well) whatever the stallion is bred to do. Be it Western Pleasure, Halter, Reining, etc.


----------



## Althena (Sep 15, 2010)

That is what we thought. We bought him, figuring to show him and get his name and line out there. However, after I went to the show this past weekend, which was one of the top APHA shows, I found that there were no stallions except for the colt. I asked why there were no stallions and was told that people didn't show them as much anymore. They were shown at worlds but in the last 5 years, other APHA shows have seen a decrease in stallions. They let the progeny show for the stallion it sounds like. We just want to fund out if there is a point in having Jack if its his foals that get his name known.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

There is no point of having Jack if he is not worth breeding and he is not worth breeding unless he is going to better the breed. 

I am not sure why no one else showing a stallion means squat? It is not like the only division you can show him in are stallion divisions. For all you know there were stallions in other classes, they just did not wear a sign that told you to look underneath to see that they are a stallion.


----------



## Althena (Sep 15, 2010)

That could be. But if that is the case then the stallions names were not getting out there. I spent a long time in the stall area and there were no advertisements for a stallion that was there. The few that did list their studs just had a banner. I was very through this past weekend but there is something weird about the stallion thing. 

Thanks for your thoughts Alwaysbehind, I will look into it more. Perhaps we will show in the local shows, it is something we will all have to talk about.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

If you are talking about the stallions halter classes, you probably won't see a lot of stallions older than 2 years old showing in the halter classes. I don't think the Fall Color Classic show is a big halter show to begin with...more people go there for the riding classes. I bet there were a few stallions shown under saddle. Several of the APHA shows I've been to this year have had stallions showing in the HUS or WP. 

You won't normally see advertisements for stallions at the show. Stallion owners will promote their horses with full page ads placed in the Chronicle or PHJ, or maybe the NSBA magazine. They will have a website for the stallion & put promo videos on youtube. Many of them also participate in stallion service auctions & the associated futurity. Throughout the marketing material, the horses show record will be identified so people know what awards or big wins the stallion has won.


----------



## Althena (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you gottaride. That really will help calm our fears about getting him. He is a more bulldog style built horse but the judges still said that balance was more important, which he is very balanced, he is just the short and stocky kind of balance and we don't want to spend the time getting him trained if there is no point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Althena said:


> Ok, so after going to the APHA Fall Color Classic to gather information about showing our paint stallion, I found that there were NO stallions being shown (with the exception of a yearling). Can someone please explain why stallions are not being shown at shows? Is there any reason we should train and show "Jack" at the local shows where he will be the only one in class? It sounds to me like people are just showing the progeny and the stallion himself does not matter. I mean, now that freezing semen is popular, does having an intact stallion have any advantages?



Just realize that some of the answers you get here will come from people that really have no concept of what owning and promoting a stallion REALLY means.

It is a shame that there were no others there but with the economy being as it is that could be a reason. HOWEVER I would still go if there is a class offered. Not just to show your stud but it is a VERY good way to get the horse used to being out in crowds and being handled in front of strangers and strange horses. That in itself is worth its weight in gold for future showing where you will not have full control of the surrounding environment.

I showed mine as a stallion and to be the lessons learned were well worth it. He goes to ANY show no matter who is at the show be it young kids or adults and has ALWAYS been asked to come back.


----------



## Althena (Sep 15, 2010)

That does make sense, and since performance is where the value is these days, he would be in a sizable class. He will get shown open and novice. I do know that we want to promote him as much as possible right away, I am working on a website right now for the farm and business cards have just been shipped. We want to stand him to the public for 2011 and we were trying to come up with a reasonable stud fee. He sired 11, with 100% tobiano. We are testing him for homozygous to the pattern just to be sure. How much would be good to list him for? He is unshown but has a great personality, color, bulldog (but beautiful) conformation...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

